# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  new member - restricted privledges?

## OldSquatter

Hello,

I am a new member ( a few days now). It appears I cannot view profiles or send/receive PMs etc. 

Is this normal or is there something about my profile I need to change?

Thanks,
OldSquatter

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

I too have the same problem. Cant PM or read email. I sent a mail to admin and no response. It has been a couple days.

----------


## zaggahamma

welcome...i'll bump this for you

----------


## D7M

> Hello,
> 
> I am a new member ( a few days now). It appears I cannot view profiles or send/receive PMs etc. 
> 
> Is this normal or is there something about my profile I need to change?
> 
> Thanks,
> OldSquatter





> I too have the same problem. Cant PM or read email. I sent a mail to admin and no response. It has been a couple days.


You guys will need 50 posts for those functions.

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

thanks

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

thats 3......
:-)

----------


## D7M

> thats 3......
> :-)


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hores/page1361

Post away there.

----------


## SlimmerMe

oh my gosh D7M....you sent them straight to the lion's den!

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

LOL yeah no kidding....I wanna get pumped, but not pumped there.....Not right now anyway... GYM TIME......

----------


## SlimmerMe

then just go the the AR LOUNGE and find something else....

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

yeah I've just been cruising around reading most of the day. Lot of 411 out there.......

----------


## *Admin*

> I too have the same problem. Cant PM or read email. I sent a mail to admin and no response. It has been a couple days.


You need to get your post count up and or be sure you have followed your conformation link from your email...

I do not see a pm from you and I do not get mail since the upgrade I am sorry...

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

I have well over 50 posts. Still cant PM, mail and yes I followed the link.

Please advise.

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

> I have well over 50 posts. Still cant PM, mail and yes I followed the link.
> 
> Please advise.


ok looks like all is working thanks.....

----------


## JoeUga07

Are 50 posts also needed to view and edit your OWN profile? BC I am unable to do that either...Thanks

----------


## JoeUga07

Nevermind. I just found a thread that confirms this. Sorry all

----------


## bigdaddyets

Thanks for the info

----------


## bigdaddyets

New Member and wanted to say hi to everyone. Really good stuff in here.

----------


## Tigershark

Contact admin. I ad the same problem and he had to turn something on or something like that. I dont think it was automatic.

----------


## polarb68111

This is what I am getting when clicking on "My Profile" in the top right corner", I know I dont have 50 posts but I have been here for awhile now... any thoughts?

polarb68111, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## polarb68111

also saw that my posts got reset to 0, as the last on says 1. How is this possible? I know I have made some post in here before

----------


## SlimmerMe

> This is what I am getting when clicking on "My Profile" in the top right corner", I know I dont have *50 posts but I have been here for awhile now*... any thoughts?
> 
> polarb68111, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


i think you need 50 no matter how long you have been here....

----------


## polarb68111

even to click on mine own "My Profile" button? if so cool, just thought I should ask

----------


## SlimmerMe

> even to click on mine own "My Profile" button? if so cool, just thought I should ask


your profile button? hmmm....not sure. Try your "settings" and see what happens....

----------


## polarb68111

@SlimmerMe forgot to say thanks, appreciate you helping out this newb!!  :Bbnew Newbie: :

----------


## polarb68111

thats looks better.... that gets me to where I need to go Thanks again!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are so welcome! Enjoy!

----------


## bcochran0123

Well I guess that I need to keep posting. How do you find your own post easily once you have to see who if anyone has responded? Thanks

----------


## polarb68111

I am currently doing this by using the subscribe feature

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well I guess that I need to keep posting. How do you find your own post easily once you have to see who if anyone has responded? Thanks


You could return to the forum where you posted it and scroll down to find it. Or subscribe to the thread. 




> I am currently doing this by using the subscribe feature


Sounds good to me!

----------


## polarb68111

when you click on your name, to the left of the screen you will see "find all of my posts" that works also

----------


## polarb68111

clicking on my name now gets me to the right places! woohoo!

----------


## Maginator

Thanks for the advice! I too had the same issues.

----------

